# Attic sprinkler coverage



## cheyer (Jan 8, 2010)

If you require sprinkler coverage in attic spaces of 13d systems(although not required, unless by ordinance)...do you require the use Tyco's special attic heads or do you allow standard pendents or uprights?

Thanks


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

One of the worst things you can do when passing a 13d sprinkler ordinance is to req. it to do things it was not designed to do. The 13d is a life safety system designed to prevent flashover. It is not intended to (1) put out a fire (2) save a structure (3) protect areas other than occupied space. When you start adding req. to the system ie. FDC, attic sprinklers,garage coverage, fire alarm you run the cost of the system out the roof. The flow is not designed to handle this type of fire load. Yes 90 something % of the fires will be put out by the residental system. when you put heads in the attic you start dealing with frezzing problems even 13r does not req. the attic to be sprinklered.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

Would agree with *Hlfireinsp* and would add if attic heads are proposed or installed; that one’s design follows NFPA 13 design with allowances for listed residential heads for the dwelling areas and paying specific attention to the water supply provisions for light hazard while following the special design approach or occupancy hazard design approach and use of intermediate heads in attic areas while protecting for freezing.

I also agree with the rationale mentioned regarding cost limitations and design objectives using the 13 v. 13D and what the desired use of the residential system is intended for in a community requiring structural protection.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

WE require some attices in R's to be sprinkled, but we have not done any  houses.

I would not specify the typ of head to be used. This is not normaly your postion to do. You can say you want some specifics but this is not one of them.

This head is hard to wrok with, and if you are the installer do not know all the pages of requirements it takes to install them correctly you may wind up with a porrly designed  system

they cannot be used in all areas because of thier limitations, so you will find standard heads intermixed sometimes.

THEY CANNOT BE USED if there will be storage in the attic.


----------



## beach (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

We, as most other cities in Cal., require:

1. Local waterflow alarm

2. Muni. Code: "All attics shall be protected with intermediate temperature quick response heads which shall be located to protect attic penetrations created by access scuttles or mechanical equipment."

3. Muni. code: "Attached garages and carports shall be protected with listed quick response fire sprinklers spaced to protect a maximum area of 130 square feet........".

California cities that require res. fire sprinklers polled: http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/pdf/firemarshal ... 052109.pdf

But we're crazy anyway.......


----------



## cheyer (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

All,

Thanks for the replies.

Beach,

As a fellow So. Cal. city we also require heads in garages  and attic spaces used for storage or that have mechanical equipment. Freezing temps. is pretty much a non-issue for us.

Have there been any other issues you have run into regarding sprinkler coverage in these areas?

Thanks.


----------



## beach (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

Cheyer,

No issues for over 25 years of requiring sprinklers in residenses!!


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

Obstructions galore  2x4, duct work, etc.

trying to get somewhat good coverage

all the bends and peaks to deal with


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Attic sprinkler coverage

Beach,

As we’ve discussed before, you guys are not crazy but far ahead of the curve.

My response above only correlates to those communities that don’t account for those additional limitations to a typical 13D design that are created by adding additional coverage areas, obstruction criteria and those who don’t account for additional water supply capabilities beyond the standard 13D design.


----------

